# High School or College



## Maiden (Mar 19, 2010)

On some threads, I have heard that some people feel that college is better than high school, dispite disliking public education(more or less including myself). Is college better than high school as a whole, in terms of expectations, quality of work, etc? Or do you feel that high school is better than college?


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

College. Why? First of all, I was greatly pleased to know that you don't have to spend 8 hours a day every day in school. You don't have to take 7 or 8 subjects either every day or every other day. At least that's how it was at my high school. You have some more freedom in picking classes, and hopefully you've gotten through you least favorite courses. I like the freedom, you don't have to be in school and have a letter sent home for "playing hooky". There's more personal responsibility, an administrator is not going to track you down, you do it for yourself. Less parental involvement. You can spend more time on classes you want to take, compared to high school. Classes for me in college were shorter than in high school. 

College is more interesting imo. You can work because your schedule isn't so constrained. You can join organizations, everything from fraternity/sorority to religious groups. People come from all over so its not just a regional thing. The games are on a much bigger scale. I like meeting people on campus and walking, being away from all the traffic and hustle and bustle. 

Academically, you've got to be more self-driven. I do think teachers give you more respect, after all you are older and hopefully more responsible. I thought high school was kind of stupid, all the popular kids from high school are sucking at life nowadays. At least in college, you've got people who are trying to get somewhere, well i guess in high school there are focused kids trying to get into college/good school. But i definitely like the increased maturity, in high school it was all about who was popular, what you're wearing, in college, there can be groups/clicks, but you'll find your niche and at the end of the day i don't think anyone really cares that much about you (i mean that in a good way). We've all got our own lives and there's less of the stupid high school drama that exists from what i've seen.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

You would have to be out of your mind to prefer high school over college. Even if college isn't the greatest thing that has happened to you, anything beats a school system based on ramming facts down your throat and non-contextualized thinking, along with being a breeding ground for mundane social minutiae.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

High school is garbage. I only learn when I study the damn book myself. Simple information processing(remembering facts, thank you Harley) does not give true comprehension. If you do not comprehend and truly understand what you are learning, then you are only remembering it, which will then be forgotten. WORTHLESS!!!

The school system is J.D. Rockefeller's fault in case anyone was curious.

In universities, they isolate comprehension so that you learn about EXACTLY what you went in for. I can't wait until I'm out of this education dump, and getting degrees in neuroscience.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitely college. High School was probably the _biggest_ waste of my time, ever. :angry:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I hear in college they teach you how to spell despite, but I guess I can't say for sure because I'm not yet there yet.

And everyone bags on high school but I learned plenty, it's just so much of the information you learn is out of context so you have to expand on your own a little, or maybe I was just dumber than most :S


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent quote:

@fn0rd


fn0rd said:


> Anyone with any clue knows that high school is a glorified daycare center for kids with rampant grade inflation to boost the student's self-esteem.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I regret not graduating earlier from high school. I only enjoyed one year, because I met an awesome person. The school system was so flawed, and I was just so apathetic. I didn't learn anything I would not have learned on my own. A lot of the teachers didn't care who you were and played favorites. Just crap. Not all of high school was bad, but it could've been a lot better. 

Now, college is clearly better than high school, but of course it still has it's flaws as well. I don't think anyone can really obtain a perfect education, but that's just the way it goes.


----------

